# Heresy Online Conversion Rules.



## The Wraithlord

Alright folks we here at Heresy Online have another contest in store for you. The Heresy Online Conversion contest! This contest will be purely for conversions only, no paint allowed whatsoever. Model MUST be shown without paint of any kind, even basecoat. 

Entries can be older for the first session (meaning they can be painted) I would say but then for the second onwards they will have to be newer ones and MUST be unpainted. As far as age goes, I will not cry foul if someone makes a conversion right now and uses it in a Conversion session so long as they have pics of it in unpainted format. That way someone who whipped up a killer conversion during the current session can still enter it in the next.

1 - Final mini pics only. Wips can go in the ongoing projects or Modelling and Painting section.

2 - Each Conversion session will last for a total of 3 months, allowing for 4 sessions per year.

3 - What mini you use is up to you. This includes manufacturer as well. This is not a GW only thing so feel free to throw in minis from Privateer, Rackham, etc.

4 - At the end of the timeframe, a new poll will be made in order for all on the forum to vote for who they feel has the coolest conversion.

5 - Only one entry per person

6 - Please limit your pics to 5 total. There is no need for 15 pics of the same model.

7 - Any questions should be pm'd to me directly. Please don't ask them in the main thread.


----------

